# The Deming Log Show



## maggiesboy (Nov 10, 2003)

*Busted up and fallen loggers*

For those of you that haven't been to Washington state, we host one of the largest benifit Log Shows in the country. The Deming Log Show. It is held in Deming Wa. It always takes place during the 1st full weekend in June.(2 day show) You can see everything from log rolling to the Unlimited Hotsaws run. Lots of RV parking, rides for the little tikes in the family. It is a great family show. If you get the chance, make the trip out here for one heck of a good time. All Proceeds from this show go towards lost wages, medical bills, and to the families of those that have gotten injured or been lost since the previous years shows. Great show. Great cause. Bill Jr


----------



## maggiesboy (Nov 17, 2003)

*date mistake*

The Deming Log Show is Held the second full weekend in June, sorry about the mistake. Bill Jr


----------



## Holmes Tree (Nov 18, 2003)

*logging show clown*

There was a logging show clown that used to be around the pnw when I was a kid. I remember seeing him at the shows and he would climb the speed climbing pole, do some little dance while standing on the top, then act as if he was jumping although he would be rigged into a guywire with a pully and slide down to the ground. I heard he had an equipment failure and fell to his doom. Anyone know of this?


----------



## maggiesboy (Nov 18, 2003)

*clown*

My father did tell me that one of the clowns did have a fall and did not survive. I'm unsure of where and when this took place. I do know there still is a clown that performs on top of the 90' pole and still relies on "falling" to get down. Bill Jr


----------



## Dennis (Nov 18, 2003)

If I am thinking of the correct one, I believe that was in Anchorage last year?? I am pretty sure that V6 Bill was up there with Dave Bekkevar delivering a Harley hotsaw....Bill Jr...is that correct?

The clown in Sequim still does the fall as well...


----------



## maggiesboy (Nov 18, 2003)

*clown*

Dennis- that is correct. The clown (who's name I can't recall) was a performer for many years. It is also my understanding he did not perform at Deming. Bill Jr

Dennis- what kind of RV parking is up your way for your show?


----------

